# Training A GSP



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have a buddy that has a 4 month old Male GSP and has asked me to help him do some obedience training with his pup. I have no experience training a pointing dog so not sure if this is too early for a formal program or not.

My instincts say a 4 month old is a bit young to deal with much presure, but this little dude is very bold and starting to really test his owners, so if we do start OB now it will take some presure to for this dog to comply as he seems to be on the stuborn side.

So does he wait another month or so and just keep up with the normal stuff like teaching "NO" or do you think it may be time to start a more formal approach?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would teach Ob just no rough stuff no physical force just keep it positive hes in the "show pup" stage

repetition and positive responses to complying is the key they want to please

keep the pup on a check cord while working with him

and keep it short 10 minutes at a time a couple times per day should be plenty

you can drill a gsp like you can a lab even when they are older, they get bored


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

OK, So you think I can start with the "show pup" and gradually over time increase presure to make him comply to known comands, got it.

In regards to "sit" what do you do in terms of teaching that command? Do you wait till "whoa" is established or does it not make much difference?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I teach sit come heel and stay in that order on a leash then on a check cord once they have those down I try to expose the dog to people, kids, crowds, car rides you name it and of course birds. I let pup be pup and I do hunt them with appropriate intro to gun and only one shooter their first season.

(I know someone will come on here and say sit means stay, well thats not how I do it)

I dont teach whoa until after their first year of hunting is behind them and I dont use it ever around birds its only use is to teach honoring and to stop a dog from going into a dangerous place like a road

A gsp doesn't need anywhere near the training a lab does and I'm lazy  . They hunt independently and are ablast to own great dogs

I dont hunt waterfowl but if you do they can do that also and you teach them to handle just like a lab I just wait until they are two or three to do it because it takes them a while to settle down and I want independence in the uplands which handling will diminish if done too young in my opinion.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

So basicly there is not much difference in obedince traning a Lab vs a GSP in the begining anyway, I can handle that!

the dog is going to spend some time with a pro in about two months, he just wanted to give him a little head start before he goes so not all time is spent on obedience and thus more field work can be done when he there.


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Do yourself a favor and call Chris Riddle at 6R Kennels in Grinnel, Ia. He breeds, raises, and trains GSP's year around. Its not a hobby for him its a life style. He knows more about these dogs then anyone. He'll tell you completely different then what Bob has to offer (sorry Bob, its nothing personal). That "sit" and "whoa" thing, as stated, will cause you severe headaches down the road. These dogs cannot take the pressure that a Lab can. Its easy does it for the GSP...that is if you want a good dog. Sit should never be taught to a GSP before whoa is well established, which from my research, is after the second year. Whoa first!

The most knowledgable GSP man in the country and the best GSP trainer in the region.
http://6ruplandkennels.com/

Theres a lot of information and many trainers posting here.
http://www.versatiledogs.com/forum/


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the sit whoa thing has been debated for as long as I can remember my shorthairs live in my home so i train sit as a convienence.

I agree with your presssure comments I said the same thing further up the thread see "show pup" comments

theres more than one way to train a dog

I've trained shorthairs since 1970 my own personal dogs (roughly 40 dogs) and many others (probably a similar number) todate I've never had a problem with a dog sitting on whoa.

I believe its because I teach whoa much later than most guys with very little pressure after they are over a year old and have been hunted for a season.

:lol: :lol: some funny stuff comes up on dog training threads


----------

